# Ducane furnace mod. mpga075b3b



## gwallace1070 (Feb 9, 2012)

Iam getting an LED FAULT CODE of two (2) flashes = flame failure lockout.

What could cause this problem?


----------



## acestarservices (Dec 23, 2011)

A flame failure lockout refers to the flame sensor or sensors not sensing that there is a current flame when the burners are on . How to the components in the furnace look around the burner assy and ignitor.


----------

